# Door Scrapes Awning



## MANASSAS29BHS (Nov 7, 2005)

I noticed that the door scrapes the awning when swinging open. I have to make the pitch of the awning practically flat in order to avoid this. The clearance between door and awning is about 3". This doesn't seem to be enough. Does anyone have a mod that holds the awning up at the door to prevent scraping?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MANASSAS29BHS said:


> I noticed that the door scrapes the awning when swinging open. I have to make the pitch of the awning practically flat in order to avoid this. The clearance between door and awning is about 3". This doesn't seem to be enough. Does anyone have a mod that holds the awning up at the door to prevent scraping?
> [snapback]69607[/snapback]​


There was a thread some time ago (maybe Thor? Y-Guy? PDX_Doug???). Exact issue. I believe they were all in agreement that the awning did need to be raised enough (almost all the way) so that the side with "door Corner" cleared the door - and then the other side could be dropped a bit to create the 'rain run-off' angle.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

MANASSAS29BHSm,

I think this is an unavoidable issue on as low profile a trailer as the Outbacks are.
The good news is, Keystone designed the doors with heavily rounded corners to reduce the chance of tearing, for just this reason.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I have also seen a mod where a roller is attached to the door top to facilitate smooth contact with the awning.

Randy


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I picked up a bolt on "wheel" to put on the door so the door would roll across the awning. I haven't had a chance to install it yet. And now it will have to wait till spring.

Gary


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> I have also seen a mod where a roller is attached to the door top to facilitate smooth contact with the awning.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]69616[/snapback]​


I have also seen this on many other TT as well.

Gary - where did you pick up your wheel - RV dealer or a hardware store? I am going to do this as well; I just haven't found the right one yet.

Thor


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

MANASSAS29BHS said:


> I noticed that the door scrapes the awning when swinging open. I have to make the pitch of the awning practically flat in order to avoid this.
> [snapback]69607[/snapback]​


I think you will find that most of us expeerience the same thing.








I just raise mine until it clears the door.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh boy, now i'm going to think of that all winter. I have the 2006 29BHS and I never opened the awning while camping. We got it late in the year (mid-Nov.) and I never deployed the awning the two times we were out. I did open it at the dealer during checkout time, but the door was already open. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

nynethead said:


> Oh boy, now i'm going to think of that all winter. I have the 2006 29BHS and I never opened the awning while camping. We got it late in the year (mid-Nov.) and I never deployed the awning the two times we were out. I did open it at the dealer during checkout time, but the door was already open. Thanks for the insight.
> [snapback]69634[/snapback]​


I have mine let out now. Just gave the entire rig a good washing today. My awning was begining to have mildew forming on it. I sprayed it good (top and underneath) with Black Streak Remover and it really done a great job.







Got all the mildew off.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Thor, 
I picked it up at the local RV dealer...it was on the hanging rack in a blister pack...I think it was 3 or 4 dollars.

Gary


----------



## MANASSAS29BHS (Nov 7, 2005)

Well, I put my hand up at the door where it scraped and noticed that it only needed a small amount of upward push to clear a small area near the door. I am going to design a device to reproduce that, and install it on the camper. I will let you all know. You can see my mod at the East Coast Rally in May '06 in Ocean City, MD.

Thanks everybody,


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

MANASSAS29BHS said:


> Well, I put my hand up at the door where it scraped and noticed that it only needed a small amount of upward push to clear a small area near the door. I am going to design a device to reproduce that, and install it on the camper. I will let you all know. You can see my mod at the East Coast Rally in May '06 in Ocean City, MD.
> 
> Thanks everybody,
> [snapback]69657[/snapback]​


MANASSAS29BHS,

How about some pics when you finish with it. sunny Looooots of us won't get to make that rally.


----------



## MANASSAS29BHS (Nov 7, 2005)

Absotutely


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

MANASSAS29BHS said:


> I am going to design a device to reproduce that, and install it on the camper.


Manassas,

You might be able to do a stiff wire hoop that loops out from the side of the trailer over the door. Put a loose vinyl tube on it to reduce chaffing. Finally, add a hinge setup that would allow it to fold flat for travel, and you may just be on to something!









Be sure to let us know what you come up with!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> I have also seen a mod where a roller is attached to the door top to facilitate smooth contact with the awning.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]69616[/snapback]​


Now THAT's a good idea!


----------



## jlb (Nov 5, 2005)

I was thinking of adding a reinforcing piece of vinyl in the area to take the chafing and protect the awning.


----------



## MANASSAS29BHS (Nov 7, 2005)

!! I can't wait to see some prototypes!!

I'll have a crude drawing of my idea in a couple of days. We just got back from a fantastic adventure to Discovery Cove in FLA. KOA all the way.

My gas water beater also failed on this trip; but all other gas appliances worked just fine. Has anybody else had failure to the gas water heater, either computer module or manifold??


----------



## MANASSAS29BHS (Nov 7, 2005)

It's not a water beater you know!! Heater...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

No water beater problems here so far (knock on wood). Heck, I haven't even had a water heater problem yet!

Maybe I am just lucky.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Doug you're not the only lucking one








(Knocking)









Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

MANASSAS29BHS said:


> !! I can't wait to see some prototypes!!
> 
> I'll have a crude drawing of my idea in a couple of days. We just got back from a fantastic adventure to Discovery Cove in FLA. KOA all the way.
> 
> ...


M, my water heater gave me a problem my first time out and I read the manual front to back. There is a switch (forget what it is called) on the water heater (access from outside) that has to be reset if it tries to light and fails a few times. It's not even a switch actually. It's a plug that has to be pulled off and then put back on. The manual wasn't real clear on which one it was either - I just pulled all three. Once I did that it was fine.

There is also a light on the panel inside that lets you know when the heater has failed. One other time I saw this light on and just turned the switch (inside on the panel) off and on again and it lit. If you get a burp in the gas line the pilot on the heater can go out, or there could be many reasons for it going out. I have found the electric start on the hot water heater to be WONDERFUL! In the old TT I had to manually start it - and in the freezing cold and snow and sleet of winter camping, it's so nice to flip a switch from inside.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

There is a roller and bracket made specifically for this.

RV dealers carry them. You can probably find them online too......

Steve


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Yep to protect the awning we have a roller on a bracket mounted to the top corner of the door .Works very well. sunny

Dallas


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm no expert but, just cut a hole in the awning fabric above the door. The door will just swing into the hole, and will also act as a sunroof.

If that doesnt' work, just raise the awning on the affected end so it's higher than the door. There isn't much clearance, that's for sure.
And, if you haven't guessed that I was joking in the first paragraph..."You might be a *******" (stolen from Jeff Foxworthy)


----------



## MANASSAS29BHS (Nov 7, 2005)

The roller is looking better and better.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> MANASSAS29BHS said:
> 
> 
> > !! I can't wait to see some prototypes!!
> ...


I had to coat my connections at the water heater with electrical grease. They corrode bad here at the beach. Since then no problems.


----------

